# Home Haunters DVD set



## davisgraveyard (Mar 10, 2007)

For those of you that might not know Paul "Propmaster" Venturella who has done the haunters DVD http://halloweenpropmaster.com/halloween_video.htm set for the past 10 years has retired and handed the job over to us Jeff & Chris Davis of Davis Graveyard. We were already handling keeping the awards portion of the DVD set alive so this seemed like a good fit.

If you've submitted to Propmaster before there is a new webpage for posting here http://www.hauntersvideoawards.com/videos.htm

If you have never submitted before just upload or mail us a video of your home haunt (try to keep it to 5 min) and we will compile a DVD set of all the videos and then post a new page where you can purchase the sets for 2010. We will try to keep the price the same with the discount for submitters.

Please try to get your video to us by Jan 31st we will extend the deadline if you need more time.

Jeff 
www.davisgraveyard.com


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love those dvd's!!!


----------



## davisgraveyard (Mar 10, 2007)

Videos are starting to show up pretty steady now. We are up to 27 videos. Would like to see closer to 100 like last year. Its not too late to submit something.
http://www.hauntersvideoawards.com/videos.htm

Jeff
www.davisgraveyard.com


----------



## davisgraveyard (Mar 10, 2007)

We have officially pushed back the deadline for videos to Feb 15th. If you felt you didn’t have time to submit please try to get your video in so we can have a complete set of videos on this years set.

http://www.hauntersvideoawards.com/videos.htm

Jeff
www.davisgraveyard.com


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I just wanted to mention, I just got one of these compilation DVDs in the mail---and it's awesome. Video quality tends to vary, and that's fine, this is all about the "home-made" look and it delivers in that capacity. This really brings the fun of Halloween celebrations home, in an easy-to-use DVD experience. Lots of cardboard, paint, fog and rubber masks (not to mention enthusiastic performers) are on display.

Great work, everyone!


----------



## davisgraveyard (Mar 10, 2007)

The deadline for submitting videos is this upcoming Tuesday the 15th at midnight PST. We will begin compiling the DVD set later in the week. Any videos submitted after the 15th will be included at our discretion and if at all added to the last disc out of alphabetic order.

We have 43 haunts so far which will end up creating a 4 disc set. The discs will sell for $25.00 ($18.75 for submitters) which includes shipping.

It will take several weeks to get the Disc Set prepared but our plan is to post a link to order the discs by the beginning of March. We will take pre-orders at that point and then create a large batch and send them right away.
http://www.hauntersvideoawards.com/videos.htm
Jeff
www.davisgraveyard.com


----------



## davisgraveyard (Mar 10, 2007)

We are getting close to finishing the Haunters DVD collection and will be ready to ship them off for duplication shortly. We had 65 different haunts submit their videos some provided more than one ranging from 2-10 minutes each. We were able to fit all the videos on 5 Discs. The price will be the same as the 2009 set at $25 with a discount price for submitters at $18.75. Like previous years there will be a $3.50 shipping and handling charge through the PayPal payment process to cover shipping and PayPal fees. 

As you know PropMaster never got rich doing this set every year and he put a lot of his own time and money into it as well. We are following his same example when doing this ourselves. We have also, as expected, seen how much work this project can be. Our plan once the masters are ready is to send them off to a duplication service to create the labeled disks with a covered box to fulfill the initial orders. Our hope is that any funds that are left over from the sale of the Disc sets will cover the costs of the awards. 

The ordering page is available here. You can place your pre-order at any time. We will post a message when we are ready to go into duplication which only takes a few days and then will ship them out right away. So once we have the masters ready it should only take a week to get DVD’s shipped out.

http://www.hauntersvideoawards.com/videos.htm

Jeff

www.davisgraveyard.com


----------

